# Roasted Root Vegetable Soup



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jan 21, 2010)

I made this soup earlier tonight. I think it is delicious. Feel free to substitute with other veggies according to your preferences.

*Roasted Root Vegetable Soup*

4 Carrots
2 -3 Parsnips
1/2 medium Rutabaga(Turnip/Swede)
1 med Onion
2 med Potatoes
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Salt and Black Pepper
Oregano
3pints Vegetable Stock
2 Bay Leaves

Peel and chop vegetables into approx 1-2" pieces. ( They should be sort of evenly sized.)
Place in a large Ziplock bag and slowly pour in some EVOO to coat. Add seasoning and Oregano. Close bag and invert, to mix oil and seasonings. You don't need a lot of oil, just enough to coat. Empty into a large roasting pan. Place in 400F oven for about 30-40 mins until cooked and beginning to caramelize.
Once cooked transfer to soup pan and add vegetable stock. ( I use "more than bullion.") Add bay leaves. Bring to a simmer and simmer for about 5 mins. Cut heat. Remove bay leaves (if you wish), add some fresh Italian parsley, if you have it and blend. If it is too thick ( mine was) you can add water as needed. Return to pan and reheat. You may want to add more pepper as it will be quite sweet. 
Serve with crusty bread. You may want to sprinkle some red pepper flakes and mint on top of soup in bowl to serve. Enjoy and enjoy.
I actually roasted the vegetables yesterday and kept them in the fridge until I finished the soup off tonight.
I am sure this will freeze well. It had better- there is loads of it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds yummy! Out of curiosity, what do parsnips taste like?


----------



## Michael (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds delicious Donnie! We'll try it out and bring to church....


----------



## lynnie (Jan 22, 2010)

Sounds scrumptious! 

I just cooked a turnip tonight, first one all year. And roasted parsnips are so delicious, I'd say maybe my favorite veg. (Andrew...they look like a white carrot but are sweeter; hard to describe the flavor).


----------

